# Anyone in the Seattle area know of good & honest breeders?



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I live in Everett and I got my (perfect) Jamie from Redgold Kennels in Chilliwack BC. I suggest looking at the Evergreen Golden Retriever Club website for their list of breeders. I think anyone on their list of breeders would be honest and reputable.

I'm sorry for the loss of your beloved Daley.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Try Chuck a Nut Golden Retrievers http://chuckanutretrievers.com/

Oryan http://dogwebs.net/oryan/litters.asp

So sorry to hear of your loss of Daley. We've all been there and it is tough, especially when it is our gentle and caring goldens. It is never fair! There is nothing like the kisses of a puppy to help your heart heal.

Try contacting the local GR clubs and ask for a puppy referral. It is in accordance with the Golden Retriever Club of America's Code of Ethics to have hips, elbows done by OFA, hearts by CERF, and a clear heart by a specialist.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,

The first thing I would do is to look at the Golden Retriever Club of America www.grca.org and go to the puppy referral pages. When talking with any breeder ask to see all the clearances for hip, elbow, eye and heart. If you find any breeder online, you can ask here about them. We have alot of great people here that are familiar with the clearances and breeders around the country. Also is the Puppy Buyers Fact Checker at the top of the Forum

Most breeders now will not release a dog before 8 weeks. In fact during that time they are learning from mom and siblings things like playing, and biting inhibition. Breeders used to get puppies go around 6 or 7 weeks but now they have found it is better for a later age. 

Your Daley was a gorgeous boy and I am sorry for your loss. I have both male and females but in my opinion I find the males to be more loveable and goofy. Others prefer the females. But the size is not really different between the two in well bred dogs. Males weigh 65-75 females 55-65 and height at withers male 23-24 female 21 1/2-22 1/2. So dont let the size determine what you get.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Beautiful Daley will be glad your family will be complete again. Seems we lose so many of our friends at 12/13 -- I lost "my" (legally neighbors') golden suddenly at 13 this January, 
I sure agree with your reasons for finding a good breeder.
I'm in your vicinity, so will be interested in following your search. 



I'm over-the-top in love with my Craigslist dog, but got him figuring there would be costly health (and behavior) issues. Almost 3, we're still OK!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

I'm from Vancouver, BC and we also got our pup from Redgold in Chilliwack. Christine at Redgold also has connections in Seattle I believe and would be happy to refer you to someone in Western Washington.

In fact, I just looked at my emails from way-back-when, she recommended this breeder who is in Lynden: http://www.firststringgoldens.com/. Don't have personal experience but it looks great. I like that they appear to be kennel-free, just like Redgold.


----------



## golden_daisy (Aug 10, 2010)

We're not from your area, but our breeder was fantastic!  Hope that your search goes well and the perfect girlie-golden comes to live with you fur-ever!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't offer any help since I live across the country from you. But, I wanted to say you have a lovely family. Your Daley looks so happy.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I too am not from the area but just wanted to say what a lovely family portrait. Best of luck in your search.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Tanya and welcome to GRF :wavey:

I am sorry to read about your losing Daley. As for reputable breeders you have been given excellent recommendations already. And if you were smart enough to get a Golden with heart, eye and hip clearances over a decade ago I am sure your instincts will not fail you. If the fit with a breeder does not just feel right then try another, you know what you want and stick to it. Lastly I think iit goes in cycles, short ones though, as to what people want - male or female. Again be patient, YOUR pup is out there and you will find her. Good Luck!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I got my Golden from Chuckanut and love him to death! Ken and Wayne live up in Bellingham and are active in the dog circuit. You can't go wrong with one of their pups.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

A "sugar face" always brings a smile to my face. Daley was so handsome. Good luck with your search. Sounds like you got some great advice so far. Good luck!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.abelardshowdogs.com/stars.html


----------

